# Newbie and I need help quickly!



## AdaKate (May 23, 2017)

We went in to our first ever Timeshare presentation with the plan to NOT give in. Yet we did. Thanks to previous postings, I know we have a 10 day rescission period, and more than likely will be using it. Just need some advice/clarification.

What we purchased: 4,800 points -  1 bdrm platinum EOY for $18,780 (inc closing), we also walked away with 20,000 bonus points. (This was a "pre-owned" deal after the sticker shock of the first, and we worked up from 7k bonus to 20K)

One of our main incentives for purchasing was the open season cash rates that were "only available if we purchased at our FIRST offer - and legally couldn't offer us again..." $389 for a week with HCI, or $39/night with HGVC. Are these available if we purchase private resale? 

We will not be financing this long term (less than 5 months), but 19K, plus fees adds up. We would love to vacation this way though! Any tips??


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2017)

Rescind .... every offer is always ... ONCE, first time, good today only, special inventory ... it is always JUST FOR YOU!

There is no thing as a NEW TIMESHARE. Every place has been slept in before, has other owners, etc. So ask yourself ... are you really THAT SPECIAL that they dreamed up this sweet deal for you OR was it just a spin story to sell a product that they don't want you to think about or research?

READ here, ask more questions and when you really have more of an understanding, buying will have way less stress and could COST you pennies compared to the dollars they are draining from you.

PS. Most of us do NOT recommend you finance a TS purchase. This is a luxury item ... which does NOT hold ANY value ... like your home or car or used sneakers.


----------



## GM600 (May 23, 2017)

Recind and buy resale. You'll be able to purchase an EOY contract for about $0.50 a point or an every year contract for $1 a point.  So you should be able to find what you bought for about $2,400 plus closing and transfer costs. 

Open season rates are available to all owners whether you buy from Hilton or a resale unit. The rates are available here: https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...42a4-917f-1be096986280/2017-HGV-Club-Fees.pdf


----------



## AdaKate (May 23, 2017)

We are still here at the resort. Is there any reason to mail vs walk it over to the sales office?


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> We are still here at the resort. Is there any reason to mail vs walk it over to the sales office?



You could walk it over, but that doesn't mean you're off the hook..
You must also *follow the instructions** in your contract* to the letter, exactly.
Read it. Failure to do that means they have no legal duty to honor the rescission.

They flat-out lied to you about open-season (cash) rates. It's a part of every TS.
It matters not when or how you acquire your TS, it's a standard booking option.
"How do you know a TS salesman is lying? -- His lips are moving."

Also:  It makes no difference to HGVC sales if a TS was "pre-owned" or not.
They sell every TS they build, manage or take-back for insane as-if 'new' prices.

Those bonus points will disappear quickly and you'll be left w/an overpriced TS.

 HGVC is a high-quality, flexible system, with a decent website and call-center.
But you paid way too much compared to a resale price from a reputable broker:
Seth Nock at www.sellingtimeshares.net or Judi Kozlowski at www.judikoz.com

.


----------



## onenotesamba (May 23, 2017)

I bought my first contract (resale) about two years ago for 4800 points, but EVERY year, not EOY, and I paid $3000. And I get access to open season rates (and have used them), though, frankly, those open season rates are just about the same as if you booked the units as hotel stays through hilton.com. Those bonus points are not worth the extra money you paid to buy in. That price for 4800 EOY is about 10 times what you'd pay for the same thing on the resale market.  Like, I found this listing: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/hilton-bay-club-at-waikoloa-3/ which is 4800 EOY, and it's about 10% of what you paid.

Follow the instructions TO THE LETTER and rescind.


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> We are still here at the resort. Is there any reason to mail vs walk it over to the sales office?


Well, YES. Remember your intention to not buy? Those salesweasels are trained to be able to counter ANY argument you may have. So make it easy on yourself and rescind by mail. Follow the instructions in your contract. Include a copy of the signature page. ALL signers of the contract have to sign the rescission letter. Send it Certified w/return receipt so you have proof.

Congratulations on finding TUG. You'll be able to get far more on the resale market than from the developer, and be treated exactly the same when you use those points.

Jim


----------



## Iggyearl (May 23, 2017)

"We would love to vacation this way though! Any tips??"

You can vacation that way without paying retail.  You can learn about timeshare on this site.  Resale timeshares are available on Redweek, Tug, and Ebay.  You can also rent timeshares from current owners.  Many members of Tug don't even own a timeshare. (I don't).  Some owners can't use their allotted vacation time.  Others make a cottage industry out of renting timeshare inventories.  You can live the "timeshare life" without paying through the nose.

Get your letter into the mail, and start your journey of education.  You've saved a boatload of money.  Now - go out and spend it slowly.


----------



## Pathways (May 23, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> $39/night with HGVC



Where is this ever available?


----------



## SmithOp (May 23, 2017)

Pathways said:


> Where is this ever available?



The cheapest HGVC studio is $64 / night off season Sun-Thurs.

This must be an RCI last call deal, $349 for a week off season. Anyone can get these, no need to buy HGVC.

https://www.afvclub.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (May 23, 2017)

Find the nearest post office and mail your rescission letter by certified mail. The receipt you get from the post office is essential--it shows that you mailed the letter within the rescission period. Then go out and enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Jason245 (May 23, 2017)

onenotesamba said:


> I bought my first contract (resale) about two years ago for 4800 points, but EVERY year, not EOY, and I paid $3000. And I get access to open season rates (and have used them), though, frankly, those open season rates are just about the same as if you booked the units as hotel stays through hilton.com. Those bonus points are not worth the extra money you paid to buy in. That price for 4800 EOY is about 10 times what you'd pay for the same thing on the resale market.  Like, I found this listing: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/hilton-bay-club-at-waikoloa-3/ which is 4800 EOY, and it's about 10% of what you paid.
> 
> Follow the instructions TO THE LETTER and rescind.


I have gotten great open season rates for 2 br units.. much cheaper than hotel rooms. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TM42 (May 23, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> We went in to our first ever Timeshare presentation with the plan to NOT give in. Yet we did. Thanks to previous postings, I know we have a 10 day rescission period, and more than likely will be using it. Just need some advice/clarification.






As we all know, be sure to ask if the unit is fully paid (no balance left) and maintenance for current year is also paid to date- some listings do not account for that[/QUOTE]


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2017)

congrats on finding us in time, you just corrected an $18,000 mistake!


----------



## AdaKate (May 23, 2017)

We decided to hand deliver our letter today, and HGVC personnel treated us with upmost respect and handled our issue quickly. We received written confirmation of receipt. We also met with one last man who seems to handle quality. He was honest and verified that we had been lied to yesterday regarding the open season cash prices, got the name of our salesman (promising to contact upper management) and honored our decision. Today's interaction definitely gave me hope for this brand to be amazing. We were offered a one week, no strings attached week for 6 for $1700 to "try it out". Is that worth the $ or better to rent here? I'm a little hesitant to rent points, worried about it not working out completely. 

We can't thank you enough for your help! The burden lifted off of our shoulders is great!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 23, 2017)

I know you hand delivered the letter but if you did not follow the rescission instructions which were in your packet you are not off the hook. Please read the info you signed up for to make sure you really are off the hook.


----------



## AdaKate (May 23, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I know you hand delivered the letter but if you did not follow the rescission instructions which were in your packet you are not off the hook. Please read the info you signed up for to make sure you really are off the hook.


We were guaranteed that we would receive our refund within 20 days. Thank you for making sure! We have a copy where he signed/dated/etc. Ours stated within 10 days, in writing, delivered by any means.


----------



## GT75 (May 24, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> no strings attached week for 6 for $1700 to "try it out".  Is that worth the $ or better to rent here?



I am not really sure what you were offered.    Usually they will try to offer their VIP package for about that amount.    That is 7000 bonus points which must be used within 2 years.    This package requires a TS presentation.

What you were offered seems vague to me.   I think more details would be needed for me to give you my opinion.

Congratulations on checking the facts before it was too late.    Now you can take your time and research.     Study the information here on TUG and then purchase wisely.


----------



## AdaKate (May 24, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I am not really sure what you were offered.    Usually they will try to offer their VIP package for about that amount.    That is 7000 bonus points which must be used within 2 years.    This package requires a TS presentation.
> 
> What you were offered seems vague to me.   I think more details would be needed for me to give you my opinion.
> 
> Congratulations on checking the facts before it was too late.    Now you can take your time and research.     Study the information here on TUG and then purchase wisely.




I think it was a trial of the VIP package, it had to be used within 18 months. If we chose to purchase after that (which we wouldn't), the full amount would be applied to our purchase. It seems to be away to "try out" the vacation, and let them hook you


----------



## Blues (May 24, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> I think it was a trial of the VIP package, it had to be used within 18 months. If we chose to purchase after that (which we wouldn't), the full amount would be applied to our purchase. It seems to be away to "try out" the vacation, and let them hook you



Exactly.  And that's why I wouldn't take the VIP package.  $1700 for the vacation package is a fair, but not great deal.  But when coupled with the requirement that you attend another presentation, and give them another chance to hook you; well, I just wouldn't.

(BTW TUGgers, didn't the VIP package used to be $1500?  More price inflation?)


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2017)

Blues said:


> (BTW TUGgers, didn't the VIP package used to be $1500?  More price inflation?)


There is a current thread here where the poster said they just paid $1800 for the VIP package, so it looks like AdaKate may have gotten a _better_ price than some others.

As to deciding if the VIP package is worth it, you just need to evaluate for yourself if a week in a 2BR HGVC property is worth the cost.  Since you have already declined the sales presentation, saying "no" again shouldn't be a problem.

Kurt


----------



## AdaKate (May 24, 2017)

Another question- dealing with buying resale and Hiltons ROFR - how big of an issue is it for them to swoop in and take the TS? We are willing to be patient in the journey to ownership, yet I don't want to take forever to buy. We are a family of 6, but since we homeschool, we have massive flexibility with travel dates. I'm thinking we can by a smaller platinum unit, and use for a silver or gold time. Would that work? Also, are there any fees to just staying M-Th and not doing a full week? Just brainstorming our best use of points. I also realized this week, that with Armed Forces Vacation Club, we have access to a lot of exchange properties for $389/week (quite a few of them are RCI)


----------



## TM42 (May 24, 2017)

I recently spoke with a timeshare closing service and they said it takes 4-6 weeks for Hilton to respond to ROFR. If you think you will only need silver or gold, then buy that, rather than buying platinum and having left over points to use for a few random days just to use them up. Especially since you have your Armed Forces VC, it sounds like you don't need the extra points. There are no "fees" to stay M-Th, but points wise, it costs more points per day than the typical week stay of Sat-Sat.


----------



## TM42 (May 24, 2017)

Here is a link to some listings that were ROFR  http://www.rofr.net/    I got the sense that they aren't real interested in buying them back unless they are priced very low, with some exceptions- obviously an effort to keep prices higher- I wouldnt really worry about it


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2017)

If OP joins tug, will have access to Marketplace, where there are many timeshares being given away.


----------



## TM42 (May 24, 2017)

And we all wonder why there is no resale value? hmmmm


----------



## Talent312 (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> And we all wonder why there is no resale value? hmmmm



I don't wonder, at all... The marketplace determines the true value. It is what it is.
So, if you own a low-rent unit, you won't get a 2nd look. That's just the way it is.

HGVC exercises ROFR if the price is low enuff and demand for that size/season high enuff to make a killing on the flip. 

.


----------



## SmithOp (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> There are no "fees" to stay M-Th, but points wise, it costs more points per day than the typical week stay of Sat-Sat.



Not quite true, if you book your Home Week Sat-Sat there isn't a reservation fee.  If you book anything else with points there is a reservation fee.  M-Th cost half the number of points as Fri-Sun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TM42 (May 24, 2017)

I stand corrected Dave- actually had not stayed M-Th, so thought all reservations @ home resort were treated the same- my bad


----------



## GT75 (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> Here is a link to some listings that were ROFR http://www.rofr.net/



So far Hilton is not included in the rofr.net db (Currently it is only for Marriott).      We are working to get included but this will require programing changes.     There is a Sticky for Hilton now (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rofr-exercised.253426/)


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> If you think you will only need silver or gold, then buy that, rather than buying platinum and having left over points to use for a few random days just to use them up.


I disagree with this advice, depending on how long you plan to own your HGVC week.  With Gold or Silver weeks, you pay the same MFs every year as a Platinum week.  So you are paying more (twice as much for Silver weeks) per point _*every single year*_.  With HGVC, points are points, and carrying over or, better yet, forever borrowing points from the next year is simple and if managed properly, will result in no "left over" points.  I've owned for 12 years and have never had left over points, nor the need to pay the fee to "rescue" points.

Given that the OP has a flexible home school schedule and can vacation during off-peak times, they could really stretch out those Platinum points to make their stays downright cheap.  Just look at the point charts for the resorts to get an idea of how many points you need, and find the best deal on a HGVC Platinum week that you can find that approximately matches how many points you would use in a year.

Kurt


----------



## Pathways (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> If you think you will only need silver or gold, then buy that,



Ditto - Never buy Silver, there are owners who are 'paying' someone to take these off their hands.  Gold - Maybe, but learn which resorts have the best purchase/maint fee ratio. Platinum - Hard to go wrong with this. If you don't need very many points, a 1BR Plat might work


----------



## GT75 (May 24, 2017)

TM42 said:


> If you think you will only need silver or gold, then buy that, rather than buying platinum and having left over points to use for a few random days just to use them up.



I will also agree completely with PigsDad and Pathways.  My recommendation is to predict how many points that you will need each year and then purchase those number of points in *Platinum Season* with the lowest purchase cost and lowest annual MF/year ratio.(now of course this will be a trade-off as you are researching these).     We have a Sticky with the MFs for the various resorts.  (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ations-club-2017-maintenance-fee-list.247165/).    Part of this Sticky also includes the top (30 best) MF/point ratio.     So that will give you a start place while you research.

If you start small, you can easily add more points (by purchasing additional properties later) once you see what your needs are and as the family grows.


----------



## TM42 (May 24, 2017)

I love these forums, but understand that EVERYONE is different and has different needs. For us, a family with two active kids, we owned one TS in Hilton Head we bought as a resale- week 52 which gave us week 53 every 6 years for no additional maintenance fees. We exchanged it several times for crappy RCI (even "GOLD" Crown) places, and could never get into ski locations. Got sucked into buying HGVC based on easier exchange within the network- BIG mistake. 10 years later, we still haven't been able to get into a ski location with it.

 If I were deciding today, I would use VRBO and airbnb (which we have had GREAT experiences with, plenty of availability virtually everywhere , no MF/annual increases, no time constraint to exchange, no 'special assessments') which require NO upfront $ and have the ultimate in flexibility. IMHO, buying a TS is not an investment, no matter what you paid for it- it is a depreciating asset. Predict how many points you will need each year? Seriously- what family (ie with young kids) has that kind of predictability? Every time we (again,_ we are all different_) had a vacation week, we ended up at a soccer tournament, dance competition, etc.
I do agree against buying silver for the reasons above, but if you already have access to one vacation place, I don't understand buying more than you may need. You can always add more later, but based on the postings of desperate sellers, getting rid of excess is definitely harder.


----------



## AdaKate (May 25, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Not quite true, if you book your Home Week Sat-Sat there isn't a reservation fee.  If you book anything else with points there is a reservation fee.  M-Th cost half the number of points as Fri-Sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is one of the few things that were actually true from our presentation


----------



## AdaKate (May 25, 2017)

TM42 said:


> I love these forums, but understand that EVERYONE is different and has different needs. For us, a family with two active kids, we owned one TS in Hilton Head we bought as a resale- week 52 which gave us week 53 every 6 years for no additional maintenance fees. We exchanged it several times for crappy RCI (even "GOLD" Crown) places, and could never get into ski locations. Got sucked into buying HGVC based on easier exchange within the network- BIG mistake. 10 years later, we still haven't been able to get into a ski location with it.
> 
> If I were deciding today, I would use VRBO and airbnb (which we have had GREAT experiences with, plenty of availability virtually everywhere , no MF/annual increases, no time constraint to exchange, no 'special assessments') which require NO upfront $ and have the ultimate in flexibility. IMHO, buying a TS is not an investment, no matter what you paid for it- it is a depreciating asset. Predict how many points you will need each year? Seriously- what family (ie with young kids) has that kind of predictability? Every time we (again,_ we are all different_) had a vacation week, we ended up at a soccer tournament, dance competition, etc.
> I do agree against buying silver for the reasons above, but if you already have access to one vacation place, I don't understand buying more than you may need. You can always add more later, but based on the postings of desperate sellers, getting rid of excess is definitely harder.



We've been using VRBO recently, and this weekend I used my first Airbnb while my husband went deep sea fishing. I agree, both are great experiences! What about the end result of "owning" those points to enjoy on vacation each year? I think if we tried to book a condo/house for our family of 6, we would be paying more than our annual dues. If we break up our weeks (going M- Th) and go on silver or gold weeks, we may be able to get 2-3 vacations out of 7000 points or so. My husband and I try to get away 2x a year, and do 2 family vacations per year.  We live in Alabama, so quite a few resorts are within driving distance, and would cut down on cost of travel.


----------



## AdaKate (May 25, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> I disagree with this advice, depending on how long you plan to own your HGVC week.  With Gold or Silver weeks, you pay the same MFs every year as a Platinum week.  So you are paying more (twice as much for Silver weeks) per point _*every single year*_.  With HGVC, points are points, and carrying over or, better yet, forever borrowing points from the next year is simple and if managed properly, will result in no "left over" points.  I've owned for 12 years and have never had left over points, nor the need to pay the fee to "rescue" points.
> 
> Given that the OP has a flexible home school schedule and can vacation during off-peak times, they could really stretch out those Platinum points to make their stays downright cheap.  Just look at the point charts for the resorts to get an idea of how many points you need, and find the best deal on a HGVC Platinum week that you can find that approximately matches how many points you would use in a year.
> 
> Kurt


This is what I'm thinking - especially with the M-Th costing 1/2 of the full week. We live in AL so a lot of places are within driving distance, too.


----------



## AdaKate (May 25, 2017)

silentg said:


> If OP joins tug, will have access to Marketplace, where there are many timeshares being given away.



Forgive my ignorance, but what does it mean to "join TUG"? I'm brand new


----------



## TM42 (May 25, 2017)

I guess the question is- where do you want to go with those points? Do you think you will go to the same location year after year? Are you expecting to exchange them within HGVC, or join RCI and trade? 
I would look at those planned areas of travel and actually compare it to a rental at VRBO/Airbnb. If you need flexibility, that is your primary question you need to answer


----------



## TM42 (May 25, 2017)

Have you paid to be a member of TUG? If not, join, then you will see listings of TS availability in the TUG market


----------



## silentg (May 25, 2017)

Timeshare User Group= TUG
We can help


----------



## baf99 (May 28, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> We were offered a one week, no strings attached week for 6 for $1700 to "try it out". Is that worth the $ or better to rent here?



I bought one of the VIP packages a few years ago and stayed for a week in a 2BR at Lagoon Tower in Waikiki. The 7000 points could only be used in Las Vegas, New York (3 or 4 days only I think), Oahu, or the Big Island. That could be different now. As previously stated you will have to attend another timeshare presentation which will be scheduled at the time you make your reservations. Technically it might not be considered an attached string since the package doesn't change if you don't buy. If you do not attend the presentation, you will be charged rack rate for the unit. I found the sales presentation at Hilton Hawaiian Village to be much lower key than the one in Las Vegas. I'm not sure if that was because I had already been through a presentation and said no or if that's just the way it is in Hawaii. I thought the package was worth the price but not everyone does. I don't know if I would consider it worthwhile to use in Vegas or Orlando.

Typically, the VIP package is offered so they can try one more time to get you to buy. If you use it in a location you wanted to go anyway, and where the cost of lodging would be more than the $1700 it can be a good deal--as long as you don't yield to the sales pitch.


----------



## IFRpilot (May 30, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> The cheapest HGVC studio is $64 / night off season Sun-Thurs.



Not to mention non-existent or at best some funky schedule for housekeeping. When I'm on holiday I want my room cleaned daily. Fresh towels and bed made. Don't give me any crap about cutting costs and reducing my maintenance fees. Pffft. 

To the OP: RUN do not walk to your contract and start the rescission process IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## IFRpilot (May 30, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> We were offered a one week, no strings attached week for 6 for $1700 to "try it out". Is that worth the $ or better to rent here? I'm a little hesitant to rent points, worried about it not working out completely.



This is another scam approach to sales. You'll soon be unhappy with what seems so good in the sales presentation. Not worth the extra hassle. Just take your $1700 and book lodging on your own in one of the many travel platforms available. If you think timeshare is a great deal, just rent one from someone. Almost every timeshare property is available for booking - most people don't bother because they tend to be inferior to what you can get for your $ elsewhere. Housekeeping every other or third day, high-density properties, quirky sales people trying to catch you while you are there and hunt you like you are prey. 

Who needs that on vacation?


----------



## AdaKate (May 30, 2017)

IFRpilot said:


> This is another scam approach to sales. You'll soon be unhappy with what seems so good in the sales presentation. Not worth the extra hassle. Just take your $1700 and book lodging on your own in one of the many travel platforms available. If you think timeshare is a great deal, just rent one from someone. Almost every timeshare property is available for booking - most people don't bother because they tend to be inferior to what you can get for your $ elsewhere. Housekeeping every other or third day, high-density properties, quirky sales people trying to catch you while you are there and hunt you like you are prey.
> 
> Who needs that on vacation?


Interesting perspective! Do you recommend buying resale or not at all?


----------



## IFRpilot (May 30, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> Interesting perspective! Do you recommend buying resale or not at all?



Some people here will tell you they are very happy with their resale time share. I have yet to find something that makes sense to me. Many people have been sold so hard they just share in the Kool-Aid.


----------



## IFRpilot (May 30, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> This is one of the few things that were actually true from our presentation



When your introduction / sales process was full of lies, lies and more lies, it should tell you all you need to know about what you are getting into. 

I can't tell you anytime I was ever lied to while booking a resort on any of the publicly available travel platforms. Sure people run into horror stories - but just don't go booking something for $50 a night and expect the Ritz.


----------



## GT75 (May 30, 2017)

TM42 said:


> BIG mistake. 10 years later, we still haven't been able to get into a ski location with it.



I have seen availability at both Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge and Sunrise Lodge in Park City for the upcoming 2018 ski season.     There currently is availability right now for both 1 Br and 2 Br at Sunrise.     There is also good availability at Valdoro right now.    I don't understand then why you haven't been able to book a ski location in 10 years.


Sunrise Lodge



Valdoro Mountain Lodge


----------



## SmithOp (May 30, 2017)

AdaKate said:


> Interesting perspective! Do you recommend buying resale or not at all?



Some people are glass half full, some half empty, and some are glass will never be full enough.

Take your time and read TUG for 6 months to learn about timeshares before you buy anything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeJ. (May 30, 2017)

TM42 said:


> I recently spoke with a timeshare closing service and they said it takes 4-6 weeks for Hilton to respond to ROFR. If you think you will only need silver or gold, then buy that, rather than buying platinum and having left over points to use for a few random days just to use them up. Especially since you have your Armed Forces VC, it sounds like you don't need the extra points. There are no "fees" to stay M-Th, but points wise, it costs more points per day than the typical week stay of Sat-Sat.


Points use is LESS with Mon-Thurs use than a full week (per night); the weekend nights (Fri-Sat-Sun) are more points than midweek nights (DOUBLE the points for a weekend night versus midweek).


----------



## JIMinNC (May 30, 2017)

IFRpilot said:


> Some people here will tell you they are very happy with their resale time share. I have yet to find something that makes sense to me. Many people have been sold so hard they just share in the Kool-Aid.



If you compare the financials of travel using resale timeshare vs. using hotel booking sites like hilton.com, marriott.com, orbitz, or other similar platforms, resale timeshare almost always wins. In a few limited cases, even timeshares purchased from a developer can compare reasonably well to the public travel platforms if the developer purchase offers significant benefits not available to resale buyers (this is NOT the case with HGVC, where most benefits accrue to resale buyers, so there seems to be little or no reason to buy HGVC from Hilton). It has nothing to do with Kool-Aid, the numbers don't lie. 

For folks willing to venture into the world of renting condos and timeshares direct from owners through sites like Redweek.com, VRBO, etc., those prices can often be more attractive than timeshare ownership, but come with the limitations and risks of any person-to-person internet transaction. I'm one of the people who aren't comfortable with the P2P market, but many folks have no issue with it.

Clearly, timeshare is not for everyone, and it certainly sounds like it's not for you. But it does work for many of us, no Kool-Aid required. Based on your other thread, you were clearly burned by either misrepresentation by HGVC/Grand Pacific or misunderstanding on your part (or a combination of both), but there are many out there who find timeshare has given us excellent, cost-effective travel opportunities in places we like to go.



IFRpilot said:


> Not to mention non-existent or at best some funky schedule for housekeeping. When I'm on holiday I want my room cleaned daily. Fresh towels and bed made. Don't give me any crap about cutting costs and reducing my maintenance fees. Pffft.
> 
> To the OP: RUN do not walk to your contract and start the rescission process IMMEDIATELY.



Also, some of us like not having daily maid service where we have to vacate the room to allow them access. For longer stays, it's more like staying in a rental condo or vacation home where you don't have the hassle of daily cleaning schedules. We make our beds at home and clean our own towels, why not when traveling?


----------



## Pathways (May 30, 2017)

IFRpilot said:


> Not to mention non-existent or at best some funky schedule for housekeeping. When I'm on holiday I want my room cleaned daily. Fresh towels and bed made. Don't give me any crap about cutting costs and reducing my maintenance fees. Pffft.



Just this statement alone tells me this person is NOT a candidate for a timeshare.  Most of us 'timeshare' because we don't LIKE hotels. We like to stay where we feel at home when we vacation ('holiday'?).  My wife spends extra time at check in making it clear we DO NOT want housekeeping. (She will ask for a change of linens midweek. ("just leave them inside the door, the used linens will be bagged at the door")

Why pay for a full kitchen, dining area, and W&D if you don't want to use them?


----------



## Talent312 (May 31, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> ... Also, some of us like not having daily maid service where we have to vacate the room to allow them access. For longer stays, it's more like staying in a rental condo or vacation home where you don't have the hassle of daily cleaning schedules. We make our beds at home and clean our own towels, why not when traveling?



Some of us came from families which, in a bygone era, had live-in maids maids,or maids who came to clean 2-3 times a  week. Nowadays, those who still use a maid service, do so 1x week, at best.  IMHO, if that's good enuff at home, it should be good enuff on the road.

That said, I have no issue with TS that provide more frequent service. Its nice coming "home" and finding things spiffed up.


----------



## IFRpilot (May 31, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> If you compare the financials of travel using resale timeshare vs. using hotel booking sites like hilton.com, marriott.com, orbitz, or other similar platforms, resale timeshare almost always wins.



If the most important metric is pure cost. But some things just shouldn't be judged based on cost alone. I wouldn't discount bungy jump, or seek out the cheapest brain surgeon. There is something to the old cliche of "you get what you pay for." 



JIMinNC said:


> the hassle of daily cleaning schedules.



That sounds like one of those condescending rebuttals they teach the time share sales people. You know, the ones where you didn't think they could get any more absurd yet they do? The hassle of a daily cleaning schedule? I don't know where you stay, but the hotels and resorts that I frequent clean around my schedule. It's purely optional too. Nobody will ever knock on your door if you hang one of those "Do not disturb" signs. 

Oh what's the use? 



Pathways said:


> Why pay for a full kitchen, dining area, and W&D if you don't want to use them?


----------



## JIMinNC (May 31, 2017)

IFRpilot said:


> If the most important metric is pure cost. But some things just shouldn't be judged based on cost alone. I wouldn't discount bungy jump, or seek out the cheapest brain surgeon. There is something to the old cliche of "you get what you pay for."
> 
> That sounds like one of those condescending rebuttals they teach the time share sales people. You know, the ones where you didn't think they could get any more absurd yet they do? The hassle of a daily cleaning schedule? I don't know where you stay, but the hotels and resorts that I frequent clean around my schedule. It's purely optional too. Nobody will ever knock on your door if you hang one of those "Do not disturb" signs.
> 
> Oh what's the use?



Different people have different preferences. You're obviously a fan of hotels and not a good candidate for timeshare. Others of us prefer timeshares for our own reasons. That was the point I was trying to make. I think sometimes folks can be too quick to make blanket statements that "this is bad for me, so it must be bad for everyone." One size does not fit all.

Of course, I use hotels for business trips and certain personal trips where timeshare doesn't work, but for vacations, I'll take the extra space of timeshares. We've stayed in Marriott and Hilton timeshares for many years and find them far more comfortable and preferable to a tiny hotel room. After using timeshares for almost 20 years, we consider hotels the equivalent of the "discount bungy jump" or "cheapest brain surgeon". For us, the timeshares we stay in are a much better way to travel than almost any hotel. You're a "hotel guy" and that's fine. We all have different likes and preferences.

And as far as putting out the "do not disturb" sign, yes that can be done, but hotel rooms are priced and structured around daily maid service, so for a longer stay, you'll run out of towels and such. Plus,  you are paying for a service (daily maids) that you're not using. Timeshares that do not offer daily cleanings tend to offer more linens as a result. 

Timeshares are more like a vacation rental at the beach - a rental beach house or condo doesn't include daily maid service either.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, Jim, for your efforts to educate, but clearly IFRpilot is much smarter than the rest of us Kool-Aid drinkers who enjoy our resale-purchased timeshares. Best to leave him in his infinite wisdom and his 250 sq ft hotel rooms.


----------

